# TV programmes from your childhood



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

So what were your favourite kids TV programmes and cartoons from your childhood?

I think my favourite was Take Hart with Tony Hart and Morph. I hear that Morph is doing a revival on Youtube. I used like looking at the pictures sent in from the audience. Never sent anything in myself though.

Other programmes I watched included Grange Hill (almost from the very beginning when when Todd Carty and Susanne Tully starred).

Saturday morning programmes included Why Don't You? and Noel Edmund's Saturday Swap Shop.

Blue Peter. (could never find double sided sticky tape and what's with all the empty bog rolls and empty washing up liquid bottles? - "Here's one I made earlier!")

For cartoons/animation I used to like:

Battle of the Planets
Spider-Man
Captain Caveman
Hong Kong Phooey
Bagpuss
Captain Pugwash
Scooby Doo
Top Cat


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

Mysterious Cities of Gold


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 10, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Mysterious Cities of Gold


Ohhhhh wohhhhhh woh, searching for the ciiities of gold

Christ almighty, no exaggeration to say I have billions of fave progs from my youth (incl. all the above)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

I never really liked Blue Peter


----------



## girasol (Jul 10, 2014)

Sítio do Picapau Amarelo

it's also the only thing I remember being on TV back then...  It was pretty amazing though. I also read all the books probably 100 times over


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 10, 2014)

Terrahawks. 

Zelda used to shit me up big time!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 10, 2014)

Freewheelers - which no one else I've ever met, bar Pickman's model, seems to have ever seen or even heard of.

Once Upon a Time Space, and Blake's Seven.

Oh, and Beachcombers, of course.


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

Playschool from when I was very young. I still remember the name of the dolls: Hamble, Jemima, Little Ted, Big Ted and Humpty.

Oh yes there was also Rainbow with Zippy and George.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 10, 2014)

All those 'things to do' and general interest progs - Blue Peter, Why Don't You, Magpie etc - were rubbish. Blue Peter always seemed to be doing something on a steam train. Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Freewheelers - which no one else I've ever met, bar Pickman's model, seems to have ever seen or even heard of.
> 
> Once Upon a Time Space, and Blake's Seven.
> 
> Oh, and Beachcombers, of course.


 I remember Blake Seven. Sci-fi series.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2014)

Lea said:


> Playschool from when I was very young. I still remember the name of the dolls: Hamble, Jemima, Little Ted, Big Ted and Humpty.
> 
> Oh yes there was also Rainbow with Zippy and George.


i was gutted when i found out bungle wasn't a real bear


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 10, 2014)

Lea said:


> Oh yes there was also Rainbow with Zippy and George.


My lunchtime fave was Get Up And Go. Mooncat and Beryl Reid - top stuff. Usually followed by Your Life in Their Hands


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2014)

space 1999


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2014)

Robinson Crusoe, the black and white German dubbed into English version with Robert Hoffman.
When ever I hear the theme music I am instantly transported back to endless, innocent summers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2014)

Lea said:


> So what were your favourite kids TV programmes and cartoons from your childhood?
> 
> I think my favourite was Take Hart with Tony Hart and Morph. I hear that Morph is doing a revival on Youtube. I used like looking at the pictures sent in from the audience. Never sent anything in myself though.
> 
> ...


wot no mr benn? 

for shame 

and i see no roobarb and custard


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2014)

ivor the engine



e2a:

jackanory
animal magic


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

purves grundy said:


> My lunchtime fave was Get Up And Go. Mooncat and Beryl Reid - top stuff. Usually followed by Your Life in Their Hands


 I vaguely remember the name Beryl Reid. Was she the old lady?

I think another lunchtime one was Mr Benn.

What about Jamie and the Magic Torch? (I like the song!)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

Moonbird?

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/moonbird-moon-bird-cartoon.275900/


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> wot no *mr benn*?
> 
> for shame
> 
> and i see no roobarb and custard


 
Oh yeah, you got there just before I did!

I also forgot Jackanory which you mentioned.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2014)

Lea said:


> I vaguely remember the name Beryl Reid. Was she the old lady?




she was young once


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2014)

tbh i was also a fan of swap shop 

i remember getting up specially early to watch the first episode  

if you were lucky you'd see the cartoons on bbc1 and then over to itv and catch more there


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> she was young once


 LOL! Yes, but she seemed really old when I was watching her in that programme!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2014)

Lea said:


> LOL! Yes, but she seemed really old when I was watching her in that programme!


yeh - i didn't realise she'd been in st trinians until i went looking for a picture of her


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

Wombles, Magic Roundabout, Paddington Bear, Rupert Bear but none of them were my favourites.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 10, 2014)

Mary, Mungo and Midge.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 10, 2014)

Jim'll Fix It


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

What was that afternoon programme which introduced the Crankies?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Jim'll Fix It




as though broadmoor never happened


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2014)

Lea said:


> What was that afternoon programme which introduced the Crankies?


crackerjack - that was good too

and i liked screen test, always been a fan of the quiz shows


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2014)

Lea said:


> What was that afternoon programme which introduced the Crankies?



It's Friday, It's five to five, it's Crackerjack!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2014)

Four Feather Falls.
Supercar.
Fireball XL5.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2014)

Jayce and The Wheeled Warriors
He Man
TMNT
D&D
Transformers
Fun House
How 2
Art Attack


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Another vote for Rainbow. The whole concept of Zippy, George and Bungle was bonkers. I also enjoyed Sooty and Sweep with Matthew Corbett, and The Pink Windmill - but re-watching anything with Rod Hull these days feels a bit weird. He was rather odd, kind of Saville-like. When I was a bit older I loved Grange Hill, it was like a totally different world to my school experience and way better than most of the kids TV rubbish.

By the time was like 12 I'd pretty much grown out of all kids TV but I did absolutely love Heartbreak High. That was the school I wanted to be at, in the sunny suburbs of Sydney, Australia with rad high-schoolers in grunge-clothing and rollerblades. Not my dull formal schooling in rural England.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2014)

Animal Magic.
Vision On.


----------



## clicker (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

Captain Pugwash? Was it a myth or were the characters' names in that which had sexual connotations?

E2A: Just looked it up. It's a myth. Cahracter's include Master Mate and not Master Bates. Cutthroat Jake and not One Eyed Jake! However there is one character called Willy!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2014)

It's a real shame that there's no Saturday Morning live shows like Going Live or Live & Kicking anymore. They were great... gunge tanks, celeb phone in Q&A (Five Star lol), live bands, screaming kids in the studio. All they got now is cooking shows on Saturday mornings or just re-runs of rubbish CGI cartoons on the kids channels.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Moonbird?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/moonbird-moon-bird-cartoon.275900/



WHY HAS NOBODY HEARD OF MOONBIRD?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2014)

I've been trying to find a clip of 'Knock Your Block Off'  with Steve Blacknell for years. I have vivid memories of that game show but can't see anything online but a mention of it existing.

Purpose of the game was to knock out three blocks of the same colour on your own wall to win a prize, without letting the Gold Blocks hit the floor, at the same time trying to knock the Gold Blocks off your opponents wall via a “Bean Bag Attack”


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

Badgers said:


> WHY HAS NOBODY HEARD OF MOONBIRD?


 Never heard of that but wasn't there some puppet programme set in space? Just have this sound of whistles and sliding flutes in my head.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

Lea said:


> Never heard of that but wasn't there some puppet programme set in space? Just have this sound of whistles and sliding flutes in my head.



The Clangers


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 10, 2014)

Badgers said:


> WHY HAS NOBODY HEARD OF MOONBIRD?


I vaguely remember. ... also Watoo Watoo Superbird. Surely from the makers of King Rollo?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2014)

There was a show, a really dark kids drama in the late 80s/early 90s? About some alien people who came to earth (suburban southern England, natch) and were able to appear as human but in reality they were scary looking bald pure white skinned humanoid aliens and they reverted to their alien form at times and there was all kinds of drama involved in this and them being 'outed' etc - I cant recall what it was though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

Maybe this was Moonbird?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 10, 2014)

Round The Twist, partly because I sort of fancied the girl in it:



Press Gang, for the same reason.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> There was a show, a really dark kids drama in the late 80s/early 90s? About some alien people who came to earth (suburban southern England, natch) and were able to appear as human but in reality they were scary looking bald pure white skinned humanoid aliens and they reverted to their alien form at times and there was all kinds of drama involved in this and them being 'outed' etc - I cant recall what it was though.


The Tripods?


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> There was a show, a really dark kids drama in the late 80s/early 90s? About some alien people who came to earth (suburban southern England, natch) and were able to appear as human but in reality they were scary looking bald pure white skinned humanoid aliens and they reverted to their alien form at times and there was all kinds of drama involved in this and them being 'outed' etc - I cant recall what it was though.


 Too old for kid programmes late 80s early 90s but do remember "V" from about the same time also about aliens.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2014)

I missed off Press Gang, the T-Bag series, Nightmare, Trapdoor and Superted.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2014)

Ace of Wands.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> The Tripods?





Lea said:


> Too old for kid programmes late 80s early 90s but do remember "V" from about the same time also about aliens.



I don't think it was either of them. Google images doesn't pull up anything familiar. I remember most vividly the aliens being white skinned, like pinhead from Hellraiser, but without the pins?! Sorry if not much help.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2014)

Rolf's Cartoon Time.  Unfortunately, that's not as happy a memory as it used to be. 

All those weird cartoons - Bananaman, Dangermouse, Superted, Ulysses, Mask, etc


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I missed off Press Gang, the T-Bag series, Nightmare, Trapdoor and Superted.



Knightmare always irritated me. It was way too boring and slow... move one step left, go forward, go left, answer a cryptic question... uuuugh. It was like a nerdy kid board game re-made for TV with that odd looking beardy bloke.

Crystal maze was more like it. A slightly eccentric Richard O'Brien playing a harmonica and racing around the Aztec, Industrial, Future and Medieval zones playing rad games of skill against the clock and the climax of the Crystal Dome at the end


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Crystal maze was more like it. A slightly eccentric Richard O'Brien playing a harmonica and racing around the Aztec, Industrial, Future and Medieval zones playing rad games of skill against the clock and the climax of the Crystal Dome at the end



Crystal Maze was brilliant.  Well, as long as it had Richard O'Brien in it, anyway.  IIRC the bloke who took over from him was rubbish and I stopped watching it.


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Crystal Maze was brilliant.  Well, as long as it had Richard O'Brien in it, anyway.  IIRC the bloke who took over from him was rubbish and I stopped watching it.


 Crystal Maze and Richard O'Brien were great. Anything that came after it was a pale comparison as the novelty had worn off by then.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2014)

The best ever though by miles was 
Catweazle.


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

Cheggars plays pop with Keith Chegwin but don't remember much about the programme. Meh!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> The best ever though by miles was
> Catweazle.



I'm too young to have seen that on TV, but I loved the books.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> I'm too young to have seen that on TV, but I loved the books.


'Twas on YouTube for a time tsk tsk!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> 'Twas on YouTube for a time tsk tsk!



Has it gone now?    Just as I was thinking I might go and look out an episode or two when I get home from work...


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

Tiswas with Chris whathisname from Who Wants to be a Millionaire. Don't think it was very good though.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Has it gone now?    Just as I was thinking I might go and look out an episode or two when I get home from work...



Just checked they are still there, enjoy!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2014)

jim l fix it


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone remember Captain N: The Gamemaster? That was ace.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2014)

The Young Pretenders.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2014)

The 'magic pencil' from BBC schools programming


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 10, 2014)

Why Don't You? was good


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 10, 2014)

Ludwig


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Why Don't You? was good


 I think I liked that because it was presented by children.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Round The Twist, partly because I sort of fancied the girl in it:
> 
> 
> 
> Press Gang, for the same reason.




alex  mack

sabrina the teenage witch


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 10, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Knightmare always irritated me. It was way too boring and slow... move one step left, go forward, go left, answer a cryptic question... uuuugh. It was like a nerdy kid board game re-made for TV with that odd looking beardy bloke.


Knightmare was awesome - it was probably the only show I actually wanted to go on.


Roadkill said:


> Crystal Maze was brilliant.  Well, as long as it had Richard O'Brien in it, anyway.  IIRC the bloke who took over from him was rubbish and I stopped watching it.


Ed Tudor-Pole, who also took over from O'Brien in the Rocky Horror Show.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 10, 2014)

Runaround:


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

I always liked Tony Hart. He had that soft voice and nature (a bit like David Attenborough).


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> Runaround:



 Oh yeah that was the other one I was thinking of with Frank Butcher!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> Runaround:




He looked well old for a 30-something bloke.

I don't know if its just perception or better living these days, but all people in their 30s in the 1960s & 1970s looked like what people in their 40s-50s look like now.


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

This one is a blast from the past.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

purves grundy said:


>


 She went on to star in 4 Weddings and A Funeral. Died rather young I think.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 10, 2014)

Rentaghost was a bit fucked up but memories are hazy. 

Timmy Mallet was just terrible, never met anyone who found him amusing.

 Bananaman was quality.


----------



## pogo 10 (Jul 10, 2014)

Crackerjack, cagney and lacey, different strokes and chips.


----------



## pogo 10 (Jul 10, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> jim l fix it


Yeah, me too. I wrote a letter to that bastard, thank god he didnt reply.


----------



## monsterbunny (Jul 10, 2014)

Jimmy Clitheroe
My Favourite Martian


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Knightmare was awesome - it was probably the only show I actually wanted to go on.



I didn't mention Knightmare!  I quite liked it too though, tbh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2014)

Tregaurd ftw


----------



## MrSki (Jul 10, 2014)

Banana Splits. Size of an elephant!


----------



## MrSki (Jul 10, 2014)

The Flashing Blade.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 10, 2014)

I remember the music from the BBC Schools Diamond?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 10, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> I didn't mention Knightmare!  I quite liked it too though, tbh.


Weird, sorry! Stupid forum multi-quote system.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 10, 2014)

Hector's House.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 10, 2014)

Willow the Wisp. Starring Evil Edna.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Finders Keepers was ace too.

I always wanted to completely ransack/destroy the house, never mind the prizes.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 10, 2014)

Trapdoor was good but I was an adult stoner at that point


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

Thunderbirds!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2014)

Stig of the Dump [1981]

*Main Details*
Transmitted: ITV, 1981

*Cast and Crew*

*Links*
Wikipedia entry




*The Boy from Space*

 

http://www.broadcastforschools.co.uk/site/Look_and_Read/The_Boy_From_Space_(1971)


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 10, 2014)

Rod Hull's Pink Windmill Show (feat. Grotbags) - it was awful tbf but my first vaguely serious gf was one of the dance troupe on it


----------



## discobastard (Jul 10, 2014)

The Phoenix and the Carpet

Sapphire and Steel

The Adventure Game (Drogna Drogna!)


----------



## discobastard (Jul 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don't think it was either of them. Google images doesn't pull up anything familiar. I remember most vividly the aliens being white skinned, like pinhead from Hellraiser, but without the pins?! Sorry if not much help.


Tomorrow People?


----------



## blairsh (Jul 10, 2014)

Pigeon Street
Puddle Lane 
Chocablock (sp)
Archers Goon
The Amazing Spiderman & Friends


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don't know if its just perception or better living these days, but all people in their 30s in the 1960s & 1970s looked like what people in their 40s-50s look like now.


It's because of their haircuts and (a little bit) the style of their clothes.


----------



## Sirena (Jul 10, 2014)

Half the kids of the street used to go into number 9 on Saturday mornings to watch this...


----------



## smmudge (Jul 10, 2014)

Lea said:


> Oh yeah that was the other one I was thinking of with Frank Butcher!



He came into the place I worked when I was 18 and aimed a very inappropriate comment at me. So I wouldn't be surprised if something I'm probably not really allowed to say but you know, like others... (i actually didn't know he did kids TV till just now)


----------



## MrSki (Jul 10, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Half the kids of the street used to go into number 9 on Saturday mornings to watch this...



What about...


----------



## Supine (Jul 10, 2014)

Kick Start
Dungeons and Dragons
Jackanory
Danger mouse


----------



## Sirena (Jul 10, 2014)

MrSki said:


> What about...



I still remember all the words of the theme song.  And each episode ended on a clever or witty comment and everyone laughing....

Funnily enough, it was only this week that I finally worked out one word I could never understand in the 'Rawhide' theme song....


----------



## MrSki (Jul 10, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I still remember all the words of the theme song.  And each episode ended on a clever or witty comment and everyone laughing....
> 
> Funnily enough, it was only this week that I finally worked out one word I could never understand in the 'Rawhide' theme song....


In my street we used to go out and play cowboys & native Americans with cap guns and bows & arrows.


----------



## Sirena (Jul 10, 2014)

MrSki said:


> In my street we used to go out and play cowboys & native Americans with cap guns and bows & arrows.


Did you call it 'Cowboys and Native Americans'?   We used to call it Cowboys and Indians!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 10, 2014)

I loved this,,

I also watched a lot of Laurel and Hardy and Harold Lloyd stuff.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 10, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I loved this,,
> 
> I also watched a lot of Laurel and Hardy and Harold Lloyd stuff.



I used to love Will Hay films.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## starfish (Jul 10, 2014)

Champion the Wonder Horse
Belle & Sebastien
Heidi
Lizzie Dripping. I have vague memories of this one, something about a girl & a witch.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 10, 2014)

Champion the Wonder Horse. Wasn't it the dog Rebel that always went to get help?

Edited because Ricky was the kid not the dog!


----------



## MrSki (Jul 10, 2014)

Help help here come the bears!


----------



## MrSki (Jul 10, 2014)

Have we had this one yet?


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

I know I already mentioned this one but I thought I'd post the YouTube clip


----------



## MrSki (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## MrSki (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2014)

discobastard said:


> The Phoenix and the Carpet
> 
> Sapphire and Steel
> 
> The Adventure Game (Drogna Drogna!)


I remember the last two. 

Sapphire and Steel was Joanna Lumley and the man from The Man from Uncle.


----------



## Lea (Jul 11, 2014)

How could I forget the mr men


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 11, 2014)

Jayce and the wheeled warriors! 
Rudedog and the dweebs.
Itsa bitsa.
Maid Marion and her merry men.
Tomorrow's girl.
Journey to the centre of the earth.
Benji, Zax and the alien prince.
Round the twist.
The magic roundabout.
The odyssey of Ulysees.
Gladiators.
Thunderbirds.
Thundercats.
Bodger and badger 
The chuckle brothers.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 11, 2014)

When I lived in England I used to watch Trapdoor 

BUt in Ireland we had Bosco or Bewitched. I liked Bewitched.
And Mr Ed was a favourite of mine too.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 11, 2014)

Lea said:


> So what were your favourite kids TV programmes and cartoons from your childhood?
> 
> I think my favourite was Take Hart with Tony Hart and Morph. I hear that Morph is doing a revival on Youtube. I used like looking at the pictures sent in from the audience. Never sent anything in myself though.
> 
> ...



We must be exactly the same age, and both had mums who banned 'commercial television'..


----------



## Belushi (Jul 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> The Clangers



Absolutely terrifying. One of my earliest memories is being distressed by the Clangers in about 1976 and my mum having to come and calm me down.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2014)

anyone who mentioned Sapphire and Steel has rose tinted ones. Have a re-watch, it's terrible.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 11, 2014)

Someone's  _gotta _remember this 

And this


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 11, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> There was a show, a really dark kids drama in the late 80s/early 90s? About some alien people who came to earth (suburban southern England, natch) and were able to appear as human but in reality they were scary looking bald pure white skinned humanoid aliens and they reverted to their alien form at times and there was all kinds of drama involved in this and them being 'outed' etc - I cant recall what it was though.



Chocky?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chocky_(TV_series)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2014)

No mention of The Littlest Hobo? Best kids tv theme tune ever.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> No mention of The Littlest Hobo? Best kids tv theme tune ever.



Shittest programme ever.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 11, 2014)

Some more favourites, which were way before my time but must have been repeated by lazy weekend morning programmers:


----------



## discobastard (Jul 11, 2014)

Lea said:


> I remember the last two.
> 
> Sapphire and Steel was Joanna Lumley and the man from The Man from Uncle.


Yep David McCallum. 

I watched some S&S not that long ago. It hasn't become any easier to understand with age. 

Man from UNCLE was awesome too.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> anyone who mentioned Sapphire and Steel has rose tinted ones. Have a re-watch, it's terrible.


It doesn't make any sense at all. That's why I liked/like it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Some more favourites, which were way before my time but must have been repeated by lazy weekend morning programmers:



Was Gentle Ben any good? I can't remember any of it apart from the fan boat


----------



## discobastard (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh yeah, Monkey. An obvious one but I watched it religiously. 

Totally forgot about the rock that lays an egg in the intro sequence. Mental.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Oh yeah, Monkey. An obvious one but I watched it religiously.
> 
> Totally forgot about the rock that lays an egg in the intro sequence. Mental.




Evenings after school on BBC2. Harold Llyod and Monkey Magic.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 11, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Evenings after school on BBC2. Harold Llyod and Monkey Magic.


Harold Lloyd!!! Yes! It's all flooding back now..


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Was Gentle Ben any good? I can't remember any of it apart from the fan boat


I don't really remember - I also only really watched it because I wished I could swoosh through the everglades on a propeller boat...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_"Grizzly"_Adams


----------



## Favelado (Jul 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Was Gentle Ben any good? I can't remember any of it apart from the fan boat



It was so boring. It used to elicit a groan from me and my cousin when it came on. It just seemed like a dull programme from the past.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 11, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Round The Twist, partly because I sort of fancied the girl in it:
> 
> [MEDIAyoutube]M6H88w75ymI[/MEDIA]
> 
> Press Gang, for the same reason.



Australian kids shows were awesome. 

The Tick! and Escape from Jupiter were favourites from my early teens, also Knightmare was genius.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 11, 2014)

Does anyone remember the Saturday morning live action kids show about an American family who I think are on an archeological dig and get sucked through to an alternate Earth with a police state where they have to cross the country looking for another portal back home while hiding out from the authorities???

I've never met anyone else who ever saw it...


----------



## youngian (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't know what sort of future they portray on children's TV these days but its good to see we didn't all turn out to be looting punks and football hooligans being shot under martial law


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 11, 2014)

Ah, I recall the DJ Kat show on Sky1 which had cartoons, sketches and (for some reason) Cyndi Lauper and a Wrestler who tied his goatee with numerous rubber bands.

In hindsight it was a tad odd.

Also, Heartbreak High (cos I fancied all the girls and wanted to be Drazic), Round The Twist (great theme tune) and Pole Position, Visionaries, Defenders Of The Earth and Mysterious Cities of Gold.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Chocky?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chocky_(TV_series)
> 
> View attachment 57314



nah wasn't that, this was more like very early 90s


----------



## ska invita (Jul 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> anyone who mentioned Sapphire and Steel has rose tinted ones. Have a re-watch, it's terrible.


got it on DVD
first 'case' on the stairs is an endurance -8 hours on that bloody stair case
next case on the railway station is brilliant on many levels


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2014)

joanna lumley reminding us why certain styles of 70s dressmaking have not and never will come back


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2014)

Here's another one no one has seen, probably.

I remember my Mum following this series about a journalist looking into various forms of renewable energy (wave power etc - whatever happened to wave power? it's all windmills round here), and at the very end, the Powers that Be come and arrest him for threatening Vested Interests.

This would have been a few years before Edge of Darkness was on t'telly - I think this one was called the _Something _Report.

Anyone out there know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Lea (Jul 11, 2014)

Black Beauty
Lassie

However I never like them. I think they must have been re-runs from an older era.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 11, 2014)

We never had a TV when I was a kid as my father, quite correctly I think, was of the opinion that having one in the house was incompatible with his offspring achieving their maximum academic potential. So any exposure to the medium was to be cherished. My friend Mark had a father who worked in the Middle East and used to bring back Betamax recordings of an anime called 'UFO Robot Grendizer'. Mark and I were greatly taken with this show and used to watch the tapes obsessively... except the recordings his father brought back were dubbed in Arabic so we only had a shaky grasp of the narrative arc.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 11, 2014)

Candle Cove.  Loved that show, but looking back on it I'm amazed they thought it was suitable for kids.


----------



## Sirena (Jul 11, 2014)

This had a terrifying reputation when I was growing up


I persuaded my mum to let me stay up and watch one episode (because everyone was talking about it) and I spent the whole episode with my face hidden behind a cushion..


----------



## Lea (Jul 11, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> We never had a TV when I was a kid as my father, quite correctly I think, was of the opinion that having one in the house was incompatible with his offspring achieving their maximum academic potential. So any exposure to the medium was to cherished. My friend Mark had a father who worked in the Middle East and used to bring back Betamax recordings of an anime called 'UFO Robot Grendizer'. Mark and I were greatly taken with this show and used to watch the tapes obsessively... except the recordings his father brought back were dubbed in Arabic so we only had a shaky grasp of the narrative arc.




Never heard of Grendizer before but apparently he was really popular and was called Goldorak in France and had a predecessor called Mazinger who was popular in Spain. (thought I'd give a useless piece of information)


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 11, 2014)

Also - Round The Bend, looking back at some clips on youtube, what the actual fuck  - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Round_the_Bend



Recording tracking issues ahoy!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2014)

reminds me of Round the Twist. You can hear the theme tune in your  head now.

also- eerie indiana


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2014)

Fortycoats:



Again, a bit whiskey tango foxtrot, in hindsight.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Fortycoats:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a bit whiskey tango foxtrot, in hindsight.




Also, this show - for kids, remember - had a female character called Bunny, who would come on dressed as a Playboy Bunny.

In early '80s Ireland.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 11, 2014)

No Saturday would be complete with out these.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 11, 2014)

One more!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 11, 2014)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Candle Cove.  Loved that show, but looking back on it I'm amazed they thought it was suitable for kids.


Kept me awake many a night, do you remember the episode where they were just all screaming at the camera? Fever dream


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 11, 2014)

"If you were me" ...or similar on BBC1 , about growing up in another country. 

Absolutely gutted when "Casey Jones" was parked. Still the "Kids from 41A" was a substitute....


----------



## starfish (Jul 12, 2014)

Glen Michaels Cavalcade. One for the Scots amongst us


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 12, 2014)

Honest to god? _No -one _Remembers Mr Rossi?



1983 was probably the last time I was ever happy. And the theme from rossi, well that brings back some memories.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 12, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Absolutely terrifying. One of my earliest memories is being distressed by the Clangers in about 1976 and my mum having to come and calm me down.


Did it leave you with a lifelong fear of soup?


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 12, 2014)

More fear-inducing kids' telly







Disturbingly similar to the scenes in Clockwork Orange when the droogs wear their maskys.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Favelado said:


> It was so boring. It used to elicit a groan from me and my cousin when it came on. It just seemed like a dull programme from the past.



The worst thing about Gentle Ben is it starred Ron Howard's weird little brother, Clint Howard.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2014)

The Daleks freaked me out.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2014)

I used to love Maths in a Box, but the only clip I can find it part of this montage of BBC educational programmes.



And I remember this when being made to watch these programmes at school:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2014)

And who can forget the mighty test card?


----------



## Pingu (Jul 12, 2014)

and



and


----------



## Pingu (Jul 12, 2014)

therewas also one with a panda that had magic squares but cant remember what it was called.(Izy no no?)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh yeah Paperplay. Awsome. 
Also Chocky and Let's Pretend (but only the original whale version, the Caterpillar was lame)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2014)

Pingu said:


>



Holy shit. Too many memories all flooding back at once.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 12, 2014)

Pipkins.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 12, 2014)

cant believe this hasnt been mentioned yet too


----------



## Pingu (Jul 12, 2014)

and


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2014)

That's insane. We would watch any old shit.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 12, 2014)

aye but we had it tough .. but tell the kids of that today and no-one would believe you...


----------



## golightly (Jul 12, 2014)

I bumped into Medelle Jordine from Timeslip the other day.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 12, 2014)

wait no button moon?


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jul 12, 2014)

Dr Who
Stingray
Fireball XL5
Thunderbirds
Captain Scarlet
The Tomorrow People
Batman
Noggin The Nog 
Pinky and Perky
The flower Pot Men
And in the seventies there was only one thing TISWAS


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 12, 2014)

Much entertainment value to be found in the androgynous yellow triangle that was 'Bod'. I was always happy that, unlike Bagpuss and Mr. Benn, Bod didn't get resurrected by whacky stoner students when I was at uni in the early 90s.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 12, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Honest to god? _No -one _Remembers Mr Rossi?
> 
> 
> 
> 1983 was probably the last time I was ever happy. And the theme from rossi, well that brings back some memories.




I can stilll sing the theme-tune - it's great. In fact, the cartoon wasn't up to much but the theme tune was enough to make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 12, 2014)

purves grundy said:


> More fear-inducing kids' telly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This scared the crap out of me but I can't remember what it was. I just remember being scared. What is it?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 12, 2014)

Noseybonk check it out on youtube


----------



## Favelado (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## purves grundy (Jul 12, 2014)

Favelado said:


> This scared the crap out of me but I can't remember what it was. I just remember being scared. What is it?


Yeah, Noseybonk, used to do 2-3 minute stints in the middle of Jigsaw (which was always a bit rubbish, poor man's Blue Peter), getting into scrapes and trouble in parks and other places. Like an early Mr. Bean, but - for kids - based on sheer terror rather than mild humour.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 12, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Chocky?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chocky_(TV_series)
> 
> View attachment 57314



I rewatched Chocky a couple of years ago and it's excellent. It was pretty scary for kids. When I last looked at the Wiki it seemed that Spielberg was considering resurrecting it for Hollywood.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 12, 2014)

This made me laugh and I think it's where Gilbert the alien started.



e2a Rewatching now. Some decent send ups of other TV shows from the time. Highlights include the credits of Grange Hill spoof "Palace Hill".


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 12, 2014)

Favelado said:


> This made me laugh and I think it's where Gilbert the alien started.


Oh Gilbert - fuckin fantastic! Imagine Gilbert's Fridge getting commissioned nowadays


----------



## Favelado (Jul 12, 2014)

purves grundy said:


> Oh Gilbert - fuckin fantastic! Imagine Gilbert's Fridge getting commissioned nowadays




I'm not sure if I got mixed up about Gilbert. He started as a little feature on something, before Gilbert's Fridge, then ended up on some Gaz Top Saturday morning TV thing. He was very funny though. It was the guy off Stella Street who did him wasn't it? Must have been tonnes of fun to do.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 12, 2014)

Favelado said:


> It was the guy off Stella Street who did him wasn't it? Must have been tonnes of fun to do.


Yeah, the great Phil Cornwell  Also Dave Clifton in Alan Partridge


----------



## Pingu (Jul 12, 2014)

btw bob carolgees (spit the dog - tiswas) now runs a candle shop


----------



## Favelado (Jul 12, 2014)

Pingu said:


> btw bob carolgees (spit the dog - tiswas) now runs a candle shop



Career's on the up if anything.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 12, 2014)

i could do this all day


----------



## Pingu (Jul 12, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Career's on the up if anything.



hes meant to be arsey about talking about tiswas but i had a great chat with him last time i was there


----------



## Pingu (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 12, 2014)

My mate used to play the Dogtanian theme tune on her recorder when drunk


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone mentioned "The Flintstones" - 1960/s urban culture in a Stone Age.....


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 12, 2014)

Stoppit and tidy up. Great


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 12, 2014)

Those freaky scratchy animated short stories from Eastern Europe, always a bit dark and scary but good


----------



## MrSki (Jul 12, 2014)

The Time Tunnel?


----------



## magneze (Jul 12, 2014)

Chelmsford 123


----------



## magneze (Jul 12, 2014)

Dungeons and dragons


----------



## rekil (Jul 12, 2014)

Pingu said:


> btw bob carolgees (spit the dog - tiswas) now runs a candle shop


Sounds suspiciously like a front for organised crime, like Al Capone nemesis Dean O'Banion's florist shop.


----------



## Lea (Jul 12, 2014)

Can I have a p please bob! *sniggers

Another watched after school.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 13, 2014)

starfish said:


> Glen Michaels Cavalcade. One for the Scots amongst us


Saw this live at the Kelvin Hall, one of my earlier memories. 

Used to get taken down there for the film matinees, saw the Peter Cushing Dr Who movies as well as scores of scary public information films. I must have been about 6 or 7 years old.


----------



## Lea (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## magneze (Jul 14, 2014)

Battle of the Planets was great.


----------



## magneze (Jul 14, 2014)

Knight Rider

Airwolf


----------



## MrSki (Jul 14, 2014)

For the older ones amongst us.



Was pretty shite.


----------



## magneze (Jul 14, 2014)

Also, Streethawk and Blue Thunder but they were just shit versions of the above.


----------



## magneze (Jul 14, 2014)

No-one's mentioned Dukes of Hazzard yet?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 14, 2014)

magneze said:


> Also, Streethawk and Blue Thunder but they were just shit versions of the above.


what Hickory House?


----------



## magneze (Jul 14, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> what Hickory House?


No soft furnishings or songs in either. They missed a trick there.


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 15, 2014)

A.L.F
Metal Mickey 
The A Team


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 15, 2014)

ren and stimpy


----------



## MrSki (Jul 15, 2014)

How could we forget this.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 15, 2014)

Captain Scarlet, Land of the Giants and Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea were always required viewing for apprentice adventurers iirc.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 17, 2014)

renegadechicken said:


> A.L.F
> Metal Mickey
> The A Team



Metal Mickey's a good shout.



DotCommunist said:


> ren and stimpy



Anyone born after 1979 or so chatting bubbles about Ren and Stimpy not only has no place in this thread but is only a barely tolerated guest in this world. 

Nah, I'm only messin - Never took to Ren and Stimpy though.


Follyfoot was arguably the best kids programme ever made though. I feel sorry for youngies nowadays, they've got Hollyoaks we had Follyfoot.


----------



## Epona (Jul 17, 2014)

Bagpuss, The Clangers, and The Magic Roundabout.

The opening music and voiceover intro for Bagpuss is very nostalgic and causes a lump in my throat and I think some smoke got in my eyes reaction.

(EDIT: Also when I was a kid, we didn't get regular ITV, we got TVS (southern region version of ITV), and they for some reason regularly aired the Spanish language version of Sesame Street.  I recall that with much fondness, especially The Count....  "Uno... Dos... Tres.... MWhhhahahahaha.....")

I also liked Heidi, Follyfoot, and Crystal Tipps & Alistair.


----------



## magneze (Jul 17, 2014)

Have we had Godzilla yet?


----------



## smmudge (Jul 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> ren and stimpy



I always found that rather disturbing.


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 17, 2014)

smmudge said:


> I always found that rather disturbing.



It was more of an 'adults' cartoon wasn't it? Like South Park, Family Guy....etc.


----------



## Cid (Jul 18, 2014)

smmudge said:


> wait no button moon?




Past midnight, soaked in drink, alone, remembering the innocent joy of childhood. Where did the magic go? WHERE? Perhaps another beer will help.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 18, 2014)

and this, every fuckin summer holidays, on every fucking day


----------



## shygirl (Jul 18, 2014)

Dr Who, omg, I can remember being TERRIFIED by one episode with a chucky-like doll on the back seat of the car.  Does anyone remember this?
Me and my brother loved the Pink Panther, think it was on late Saturday afternoon before Dr Who.
Harlem Globe Trotters
Banana Splits
Jackanory
Magic Roundabout
Roobarb and Custard


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Jul 18, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> and this, every fuckin summer holidays, on every fucking day




A yes, but I think this is how it actually sounded. The intro was very short.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Jul 18, 2014)

The Singing Ringing Tree. It was part of the amazing 'Tales from Europe' series.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 18, 2014)

Andrew Hertford said:


> The Singing Ringing Tree. It was part of the amazing 'Tales from Europe' series.



That one was very strange. I really liked it though.


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Dr Who, omg, I can remember being TERRIFIED by one episode with a chucky-like doll on the back seat of the car.  Does anyone remember this?



That sounds like one of the Auton stories, possibly Terror of the Autons as that involved a very creepy plastic doll.

And yeah I really ought to add Dr Who to my list, although I don't really associate with childhood as I am still a fan   Same with Blakes 7, that was something I watched when I was a kid but I don't really associate it with being a kid, I watched the entire lot again within the last few years


----------

